# Brake Problem



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

my break pedal goes down when im at a stop... then while im driving at times and i hit the brake it sinks all the way down..shit i almost hit sumone when that happend...could this be the master brake cylinder leakin or the part that its connected to i believe its the booster?...mah ole man got that part (Black part/ booster) from another sentra not an SER tho..are they all the same fittings??will it work....whats the problem here.....get at me with some solutions...

thanks

ps brake lines are all tight and clear no leaks on them....bled the brakes..fresh fluid and all....


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Brake Master Cylinder.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

theres a test on one of the how to pages...which on i dont know but what you can do to determine if u need to just bleed your lines or replace the MC is to press the brake pedal with the engine off...if u have pressure then u probably just need to bleed the brake lines...if u dont have pressure with the engine turned off then ur MC is bad. hope that helps


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

an easy way to check the M/C would be visually. if it's dirty, clean the brake booster (the black thing) and around the M/C with some simple green or something like that. then drive around where there is not a lot of traffic and at the end of the day, check out the areas where you just cleaned. the usual place is to look where the brake booster and the M/C come together. see if you see any brake fluid leaking out there. then check the fittings. if everything looks good there, take off your wheels and check all four calipers and see if you have any greasy substances on the lower part of the caliper. you said your lines are clean, but i'm not sure if you also checked the calipers. i doubt it could be that, considering your car's symptoms. though, when i was having brake problems, I had a leaky M/C AND a bad caliper piston seal.

but I agree with "WBB", it's prolly the M/C

CMo


----------

